# L'uomo uscì pallido dalla stanza



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

J'aurais une question sur la tradution de la phrase suivante, de ma propre invention : *L'uomo uscì pallido dalla stanza.*
Je crois qu'il faut traduire de la manière suivante : *Le teint pâle*, l'homme quitta la / sortit de la pièce.
Autrement dit, le calque L'homme quitta *pâle* la pièce serait irrécevable.

Pouvons-nous alors en conclure que le fonctionnement de la langue française interdit de placer les adjectifs épithètes après le verbe, pour nous obliger à les déplacer en tête de phrase (ou, moins souvent, à les rejeter en fin de phrase) ?
Prenons par exemple la phrase _Giovanni passeggiava *soddisfatto* per le vie di Roma._
Une traduction telle Giovanni se promenait *satisfait* dans les rues de Rome, serait-elle irrecevable?
Faudra-t-il dire plutôt : *(L'air) satisfait*, Giovanni se promenait dans les rues de Rome ?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos observations.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,
j'aurais bien aimé que quelqu'un de plus compétent que moi vous réponde. Il doit bien y avoir quelque part une raison linguistique, mais je ne peux hélas répondre qu'imparfaitement à partir de mon ressenti de locutrice native. Je peux quand même vous confirmer que les calques  que vous proposez seraient "irrecevables". 
Il me semble qu'un des éléments du problème est la "qualité" de l'adjectif. Et c'est là que le bât blesse, je n'ai qu'un "ressenti" à proposer.
En effet, certains épithètes pourraient être accolés au nom qu'ils qualifient (mais pas au verbe), entre virgules. Je crois qu'on dit qu'ils sont en apposition. Je propose quelques exemples :
L'homme, livide, quitta la pièce. Giovanni, satisfait, quitta la pièce. L'enfant, ravie, se mit à sauter.
Dans l'exemple que vous donnez, je trouve pertinent de dire "L'air satisfait, G. se promenait dans les rues..."  Alors qu'il me semble irrecevable de dire "satisfait, G se promenait..." Mais pourquoi ???

Concernant la 1ère phrase,  j'attire votre attention sur le changement de sens que produit l'introduction du substantif "teint" : "le teint pâle" - pour moi, le substantif "teint" fait référence à un état durable, une caractéristique de la personne, alors qu'il me semble que "pallido"indique un état temporaire, dû probablement à une émotion puisque l'homme quitte la pièce. Remplacer "pâle" par "livide" ou "blême" ou "exsangue" permet d'utiliser l'adjectif comme épithète du sujet sans y adjoindre de nom commun. Mais je suis fichtrement incapable de comprendre pourquoi on peut dire "Blême, l'homme quitta la pièce"  et qu'on ne peut pas dire "Pâle, l'homme quitta la pièce".
Grammaticalement, '"L'homme pâle quitta la pièce" peut se dire mais ça signifierait qu'il y a au moins deux hommes, dont un seul est pâle, et quitte la pièce....
Voilà, j'ai épuisé mes faibles compétences et probablement mon lecteur . Espérons un miracle.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour LesCopaind'abord,

Merci infiniment d'avoir pris le temps de vous pencher sur ma question.

Voici mes observations et remarques.

- Le calque de l'italien verbe + adjectif (arrivò pallido, entrò impaurito nella grotta, etc.) n'est pas attesté en français. Donc... << ça se dit pas >>. Donc à éviter à tout prix ! 

- Concernant les adjectifs apposés en tête de phrase, je pense que, tout en restant dans le cadre des locuteurs natifs, cela est très subjectif. En effet, on trouve plusieurs occurrences de << Satisfait(e), il / elle fit x >>, et cela dans des sources très variées, telles que des journaux, des romans, etc.

- Ce que vous dites à propos de l'adjectif << pâle >> est très intéressant (comme la totalité de votre réponse, d'ailleurs  )
Cependant, je ne pense pas que _pallido_ et << pâle >> ne puissent exprimer qu'un état temporaire, alors que << blême >> exprimerait un état durable. Si je lis la définition de << blême >>, dictionnaire Larousse,  
   << Qui est d'une pâleur causée par la maladie, l'émotion ; livide : Être blême de peur. >>
je comprends que << blême >> peut aussi indiquer un état temporaire (p.e. une émotion)
Ou, peut-être, << blême >> n'exprimerait-il un état temporaire que si l'on précise la cause de changement de teint. Cfr << blême de peur >> ? 

Quant à l'expression << le teint pâle >> je ne crois pas que cela permette de transformer l'adjectif << pâle >>, qui serait pour vous foncièrement député à décrire un état temporaire, en lui conférant un caractère durable.
Je pense plutôt que le mot << teint >> nous permet de préciser comment interpréter l'adjectif pâle.
Autrement dit, l'adjectif << pâle >> pouvant à mon avis exprimer un état permanent ainsi qu'un état provisoire, la présence du nom << teint >> nous permet de trancher en faveur de la première option.

Or, si << le teint pâle >> exprime une caractéristique permanente, comment traduire une phrase telle << Giovanni uscì pallido dalla grotta. >> ? Dans cette phrase on comprend bien que le changement est provisoire. Peut-être Giovanni est-il blême de peur à cause de ce qu'il a vu ! D'ailleurs l'emploi du _passato remoto_ (passé simple) nous permet d'exclure toute interprétation itérative du verbe.
À votre avis, dans ce cas de figure, peut-on toujours utiliser << le teint pâle >> ?
Autrement dit, la phrase << Le teint pâle, Giovanni sortit de la grotte. >> serait-elle toujours correcte ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre réponse.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonsoir,
hélas, je ne pense pas pouvoir faire mieux que ma première réponse, mais je vais essayer de dissiper deux malentendus.



ArmadilloAbcd said:


> _1. Concernant les adjectifs apposés en tête de phrase, je pense que, tout en restant dans le cadre des locuteurs natifs, cela est très subjectif. En effet, on trouve plusieurs occurrences de << Satisfait(e), il / elle fit x >>, et cela dans des sources très variées, telles que des journaux, des romans, etc._



Effectivement, comme je l'ai indiqué, "Giovanni, satisfait, quitta la pièce " (passé simple) ne me dérange pas - mais l'objection portait sur "Giovanni se promenait *satisfait* dans les rues de Rome"

_2.  Cependant, je ne pense pas que pallido et << pâle >> ne puissent exprimer qu'un état temporaire, alors que << blême >> exprimerait un état durable._

Nous nous sommes mal compris !!!
J'indiquais que "pâle" décrit la couleur de la peau à un moment donné ou durable, selon le contexte.
Alors que "le teint" c'est "la carnagione", la tonalità della cute, c'est donc une caractéristique durable, (quoi que pas forcément éternelle)

Voilà, je ne peux pas en dire plus, et je me trompe peut-être - donc j'espère que vous recevrez des réponses d'une personne plus versée que moi en linguistique ! Je lirai ses réponses avec un vif intérêt !"
Bonne soirée


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas plus qualifiée que toi, Les Copains, et je suis entièrement de ton avis, sur tous les points. 
"Le teint pâle" en français, ne peut pas du tout traduire l'idée de ce "pallido". Il fait en effet référence à une caractéristique plus ou moins permanente du personnage et on se demande ce que cette mention fait ici...
Peut-être pourrait-on contourner la difficulté en écrivant : "L'homme sortit tout pâle de la pièce" ? Ou encore mieux (me semble-t-il) "Tout pâle, l'homme sortit de la pièce." ?


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Merci infiniment de vos interventions.

À mon avis, en écrivant << tout pâle >> au lieu de << pâle >> on donnerait une information abusive sur l'intensité de la pâleur. Autrement dit, il s'agirait d'une surtraduction.

Peut-être est-ce parce que, comme le disait LesCopainsd'Abord, la phrase << Pâle, il quitta la pièce >> ne relèverait pas d'un français authentique ?

Là aussi, la question est très délicate ! En approfondissant mes recherches, j'ai trouvé la phrase en question, telle quelle, dans un article de linguistique. (Marcel PERENNEC, Université Lumière, Lyon 2) Je précise que dans cet article l'authenticité de cette phrase n'est pas remise en question !

Je comprends la remarque d'Itka,
<< "Le teint pâle" en français, ne peut pas du tout traduire l'idée de ce "pallido". Il fait en effet référence à une caractéristique plus ou moins permanente du personnage et on se demande ce que cette mention fait ici... >>.
Mois aussi je me demande sincèrement pourquoi le jury d'agrégation propose la traduction suivante de l'incipit de _Rabbit Redux_, _Rabbit rattrapé_, John UPDIKE.

<< _À quatre heures pile, *le teint pâle*, des hommes émergent de la petite imprimerie, fantômes d’un instant, clignant des yeux jusqu’à ce que la lumière de dehors triomphe de celle de dedans qui semble ne jamais se détacher d’eux._ >>

Alors que le texte de départ dit :
<< _Men emerge *pale* from the little printing plant at four sharp, ghosts for an instant, blinking, until the outdoorlight overcomes the look of constant indoor light clinging to them._ >>

Pour le dire avec Itka, << On se demande ce que cette mention [le teint pâle, N.d.A.] fait ici... >>.
La traduction de _pale_ par le teint pâle semble plutôt une surtraduction.
Je vais d'ailleurs créer un fil pour mieux explorer cette question également par rapport à l'anglais.

Je vous remercie encore mille fois de vos interventions !


----------



## itka

<< _À quatre heures pile, *le teint pâle*, des hommes émergent de la petite imprimerie, fantômes d’un instant, clignant des yeux jusqu’à ce que la lumière de dehors triomphe de celle de dedans qui semble ne jamais se détacher d’eux._ >> 

Mais justement, ici, ces hommes ont "le teint pâle"  de façon permanente - si je comprends bien. Ils travaillent à l'intérieur, à la lumière artificielle et donc ils n'ont pas la peau bronzée par le soleil. Ils sont _tout le temps_ pâles...

Par ailleurs, j'ai proposé "tout pâle" ce qui ne fait pas référence à l'intensité de la pâleur. Cela signifie "totalement pâle, entièrement pâle" et si on est "tout pâle" en général, c'est sous l'effet d'un choc qu'on vient de subir et non parce qu'on a habituellement le teint très clair. C'est pourquoi cette expression me semblait possible ici ... Je ne sais si je me fais bien comprendre !


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir Itka,

Merci de votre longue explication.

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec votre interprétation : << _ici, ces hommes ont "le teint pâle"  de façon permanente - si je comprends bien. Ils travaillent à l'intérieur, à la lumière artificielle et donc ils n'ont pas la peau bronzée par le soleil. Ils sont tout le temps pâles.._. >>.
Dans mon intervention précédente j'ai parlé de << surtraduction >>.
Autrement dit, le texte anglais reste volontairement plus vague. À mon avis, l'ajout de cette précision (teint pâle) constitue une surtraduction.
Je vais ouvrir un fil à ce sujet dans la section franco-anglaise.

Concernant l'emploi adverbial du mot << tout >>, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous .
Dans le contexte qui nous occupe, je ne saurais interpréter votre emploi de << tout pâles >> qu'au sens de << très pâles >> (donc l'intensité de la pâleur).
Pour faire référence à  l' << étendue >> de leur pâleur (donc non seulement le visage, mais également le mains, le dos, etc.) j'utiliserais plutôt les adverbes << totalement >> ou << entièrement >>. Le problème se pose néanmoins en amont, puisqu'il me paraît un peu bizarre d'avoir à préciser que leur corps est pâle de la tête aux pieds !

Encore merci de votre réponse, intéressante et bien argumentée.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

itka, 
je te remercie de ta réponse et de ta suggestion : "tout pâle" sonne bien à mes oreilles, particulièrement si on respecte l'ordre des mots original, car s'il est vrai que "tout" a une valeur de "plénitude d'une réalité", qui n'existe pas dans le texte initial, ce « tout » (me semble-t-il) a en fait comme utilité de transformer l’_adjectif _(pâle) en expression _adverbiale _– permettant ainsi de modifier ou qualifier le verbe.  
En épithète détachée, en tête de phrase, l'intérêt de "tout" est plutôt me semble-t-il d'équilibrer le nombre de syllabes - il me semble que notre oreille a besoin d'au moins deux syllabes.

ArmadilloAbcd, 
vous avez raison de vouloir éviter la surtraduction - mais il me semble qu'ici le problème se situe plutôt au niveau du mimétisme interlinguistique, la peur de trahir le texte original entraînant la transposition à la langue cible d’une tournure propre à la langue d’origine.  

Vous avez piqué ma curiosité en mentionnant Marcel Pérrenec, pourriez-vous indiquer l'article que vous avez trouvé ? 

Bonne soirée


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir,

<< _"tout pâle" sonne bien à mes oreilles, particulièrement si on respecte l'ordre des mots original, [...] _>>
Je suis perdu.
L'ordre des mots auquel vous faites référence, concerne-t-il la phrase en anglais ou en français ?

<< _En épithète détachée, en tête de phrase, l'intérêt de "tout" est plutôt me semble-t-il d'équilibrer le nombre de syllabes - il me semble que notre oreille a besoin d'au moins deux syllabes._ >>
Dans l'option proposée par Itka, << Blême, l'homme quitta la pièce. >> l'adjectif blême ne comporte pourtant qu'une seule syllabe.
Il serait alors intéressant de savoir pourquoi l'adjectif << pâle >> ne peut pas rester tout seul en tête de phrase et, en amont, si votre avis est partagé par d'autres locuteurs natifs.

Quant à l'article de Pérennec, où on peut effectivement trouver la phrase << Pâle, il quitta la pièce >> voici le lien (p. 133).

A la recherche de l'attribut
(Je vais peut-être me faire taper sur les doigts, car je ne pense pas que l'on puisse insérer des liens, mais comment faire pour en demander l'autorisation aux modérateurs du site ?)

Je vous remercie encore du vif intérêt dont vous faites preuve à l'égard de ma question.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Juste une remarque pour corriger quelque peu le tire sur un point que je croyais avoir compris :

<< Le calque de l'italien verbe + adjectif (arrivò pallido, entrò impaurito nella grotta, etc.) n'est pas attesté en français. Donc... << ça se dit pas >>. Donc à éviter à tout prix !  >>

Pas vraiment...
L'exemple suivant vient démentir ma conclusion :
<< _Les femmes du pays allaient *affairées* de porte en porte, [...]_ >> G. de Maupassant, _Contes et nouvelles_.
Ici les deux langues fonctionnent exactement de la même manière : Le donne del paese andavano *indaffarate* di porta in porta.

J'en conclus que la structure verbe + adjectif apposé est alors possible en français, et que cela dépend du verbe que l'on emploie.


----------

